
How to Rebuild Your Attention Span and Focus - un_montagnard
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-rebuild-your-attention-span-and-focus-5596964
======
soganess
I'm not trying to imply that attention spans aren't shrinking. I don't know if
they are.

That said, more often then not, I don't finish an article because its crap
content-wise, or because someone decided they don't know how paragraphs work
and made it one huge block, or someone needed to meet a word count
requirement, or thought they could amp up the prestigious by going long-form
without the meat to back it up.

I love that everyone is a content creator, but I don't have to give a bunch of
mediocre blog posts on lifehacker the same attention I give to a James Joyce
novel. I consider that an advantage not a problem.

------
nhelterbrand
Their reason for not having a second monitor is the exact reason why I like
having a second monitor. One is for work, the other is for everything else to
accumulate. Occasionally I need to do some comparison work copying a mapping
or something, but for the most part, my second monitor is more of an aside
than a real threat to my focus.

